# San Bartolo y Santa Maria



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

Lastima..que el dia que se tomaron las fotos estaba nublado y con niebla... :bash: 

San Bartolo















































Santa Maria de mar


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Que envidia que estan en verano. Buenas fotos omar, con neblina y todo se ve nice el lugar.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

No tendràs de Jesùs Marìa, solo me falta ver mi distrito para ponerme a llorar ante esta distancia que me està matando... 

Gracias por las fotos, estan mostras


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

No tendràs de Jesùs Marìa, solo me falta ver mi distrito para ponerme a llorar ante esta distancia que me està matando... 

Gracias por las fotos, estan mostras


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que bonito se ven San Bartolo y Sta.Maria !!! Después de Asia,Totoritas y Misterio, para mi, son los mejores balnearios del sur de Lima.


----------



## mAcRoSs (Dec 1, 2004)

me parece o san bartolo no tiene playa?


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

lindos balnearios!


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Wow, que lindos los balnearios. Especialmente Santa Maria, que lugar tan lindo!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lindas fotos! Santa María es realmente hermosa.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Nosotros como buenos turistas tontos nos fuimos a Asia, y nada que ver, mil veces hubiese preferido ir a San Bartolo o Santa Maria, y peor aún a Pucusuna..... A mi no me gusto nadita Asia, ni siquiera su famoso "Mall". Buenazas las fotos, aunque hubiera neblina, aún se ve todo muy bonito. No deberian ni mencionar Asia, para los que vienen del extranjero o que no conocen a alguien q viva ahi, aunque si conocemos a varias familias que tienen casa en Asia, ni se nos ocurrio decirles nada, para no molestar. Aparte que la playa y las casas no me parecieron nadita del otro mundo, Yo que estoy acostumbrado al Sur de California....nada que ver. :bash:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bonito, me quedo con Santa María, San Bartolo ha decaído mucho, se han formado muchas barriadas alrrededor.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sip...Santa María es recontra ficha ps...San Bartolo ya no...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Claro, le pasó igual que a Ancón, pero a escala menor.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Buenas fotos! Santa Maria siempre bella kay:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

alibiza_1014 said:


> Nosotros como buenos turistas tontos nos fuimos a Asia, y nada que ver, mil veces hubiese preferido ir a San Bartolo o Santa Maria, y peor aún a Pucusuna..... A mi no me gusto nadita Asia, ni siquiera su famoso "Mall". Buenazas las fotos, aunque hubiera neblina, aún se ve todo muy bonito. No deberian ni mencionar Asia, para los que vienen del extranjero o que no conocen a alguien q viva ahi, aunque si conocemos a varias familias que tienen casa en Asia, ni se nos ocurrio decirles nada, para no molestar. Aparte que la playa y las casas no me parecieron nadita del otro mundo, Yo que estoy acostumbrado al Sur de California....nada que ver. :bash:


Pero Asia tiene mejor gente  jajaj y que te digo de Totoritas!! jaja en fin si Sta.Maria es bonito pero como que ha pasado de moda comparado con lo que era en los ochenta.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Definitivamente Santa María se ve mejor que pucusana


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Como es eso de que tiene mejor gente, será gente más adinerada, nada más eso.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

En fin, me atacan por todos lados, pero donde quiera hay gente pobre en nuestro Peru, desgraciadamente, como q me he vuelto medio "socialista" viviendo 40 años en los "States", sorry. Y eso no va a cambiar de la noche a la mañana.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que bonitas playas ! si hubiera sol, las fotos lucirian espectaculares !


----------



## EJSABAD (Feb 21, 2006)

*San Bartolo y Santa Maria del Mar*

Mi querido Omar he entrado nuevamente a este foro y me doy con la novedad de que has quitado del las fotos de el paseo de San Isidro al Callao.
Despues de dejarte saber y aclararte que estas fotos son de mi propiedad que las tome en mi ultimo viaje al Peru, y que las puse yo en un foro de Univision (Reinas de Belleza) estoy bajo el seudonimo de Joselitto...ahora me doy con las sorpresa de que no estan mas. Las has quitado. 

Pero si estan las de San Bartolo y Santa Maria del Mar. Que dicho sea de paso son de mi propiedad tambien.
Estas fotos las tome y estan editadas todabia las tengo en mis archivos...te rogaria encarecidamente que aclares bien la procedencia de estas fotos, yo no tengo problema compartir mis fotos con los fortistas, por lo contrario estoy muy orgulloso de que se vea esa hermozura del Peru pero si tendria problema que alguien se la pase de listo y pretenda publicar algo que no les pertenecen....no esta bien copiar el trabajo de otros y postearlos como si fueran suyo.
Espero que esta no haya sido tu intencion pero hasta este momento de manera que se estan exponiendo parece que fuese asi. 

Soy nuevo en estos foros, todabia no he podido presentar nada pero estoy preparando una serie de tomas pertenecen a algunas de mis visitas al Peru...parte de ellas estan en UNIVISION...La primera fueron publicadas el ano pasado la segunda en enero de este ano. 
Traere los Links para que puedan apreciar mi trabajo.

Por favor acrarame esto.

Gracias.


----------

